# Grieving the loss of another....



## dirt_girl (Apr 8, 2005)

I am grieving the loss of my hiking partner. Jerry Abdinoor at the age of 59, passed over on April 2.
Last summer when on a mission to bag three peaks in one day, solo, I met another solo hiker on his way up as I was desending my second mountain. 
He came to walk with me the last portion of my third peak that day. I was hot, tired, sore and dirty, not fit company for anyone! Jerry just showed up, 
he lifted my spirits and lightened my step, just by keeping me company. That day Jerry became my hiking partner for the remainder of the summer and into the fall. 
A quiet, knowledgeable man who spent all year hiking in the Whites. He was quick to smile and spoke encouragement and kindness always. 
Jerry joined us on Zealand for 9/11 and helped make that trip all that it was and now he has gone. 
Goodbye, Jerry.
I will hold my memories close. 
I will sit with this sadness until it becomes my friend too. 
I am not alone.

Peace
dirt_girl


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 8, 2005)

Dirt Girl - 

Welcome back to AZ.com - I'm sorry it's under such sad circumstances. 

59 is way too young.  I'm sorry for the loss of your friend.....


----------



## SilentCal (Apr 8, 2005)

Very sorry to hear that. Losing close friends is never an easy time.  Hope everything works out for the best..


----------



## MichaelJ (Apr 8, 2005)

My sympathies to you and all his friends and family.


----------



## MtnMagic (Apr 8, 2005)

I met Jerry on the banks of the Little River, on the slopes of the Twins, on The Twinway, and the Gale River. A wonderfully charming man who I had hoped to hike with again. A fun loving man who loved the outdoors. I will miss you Jerry and will always remember. I am very sorry for our loss.
sniff,


----------



## dirt_girl (Apr 11, 2005)

I wanted post Jerry's passing so people who hiked with him but may not have been otherwise connected to him, would be aware that he's gone. 
Thank you guys for your warmth and kind words, this hiking season will be bittersweet for me. 
Magic, thanks too, for the memory. Hiking the Twins was great! I believe you bailed Jerry and I out of the jam that day...  
It's good to know that you also had the pleasure of knowing and keeping company with Jerry.
You are so right, each and every time a fellow hiker passes over, it is felt throughout the intire hiking community. 
It is truly "our loss".   
We hike with _their_ spirit.
Peace
dirt_girl


----------

